# Really struggling to come to terms with 2nd miscarriage- any help/advice appreciated



## Dobbins88 (5 mo ago)

I've been warned to expect to miscarry the baby (IVF using donor sperm so dates are accurate and male factor not an issue) I'm currently carrying (7 weeks and 1 day) as the baby had no heartbeat at 6 weeks and 5 days and an enlarged yolk sac (7.3mm) which is apparently a marker for chromosomal abnormalities. This will be my second miscarriage in 5 months, the last one was an unplanned pregnancy at the end of a brief relationship. I'm really upset and worried about what this means for me and how to proceed. Does anyone have any idea of which private tests/clinics I could pursue to work out what's wrong with me? I'm 35 so time is not on my side. I have two more (lesser quality) embryos in cryostorage but I'm not sure whether to use or discard them at this point. Any advice from anyone who has been through something similar would be really appreciated, I'm really struggling with this and need help.


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

I’m so sorry , your heart must be utterly broken . Sometimes it can be egg quality as 35 Is still okay in regard to egg quality for most women . Having recurrent miscarriages can be about egg quality as they are very early losses which a lot of women may not even know they have been even pregnant . I think it’s very positive you’ve had pregnancies . You can have the embryos tested to minimise any heartache from another miscarriage so you can be sure the embryos are chromosomaly normal when you have them transferred . I would possibly consider having the frozen transfers done and both together . If they are poor they prob won’t take . But ya never know as low grade ones have turned into babies .

sending you hugs and lots of love .Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to read your story. From what I know docs usually recommend doing karyotyping to check if abnormalities are an issue. In case they are, IVF PGD/PGS NGS migth be recommended. Best of luck


----------

